# 622 picture freezes



## haeffb (Sep 4, 2008)

So, this afternoon I started experiencing problems with my 622 receiver. Watching ESPN HD and the receiver appears to lock up with a frozen picture. Unresponsive to the remote and the only solution I've found is to reboot the receiver.

Any ideas what's going on and how to fix it?

Thanks!

Edit: Never mind. Hard rebooted and got a "Hard Drive Failure" error message. Dish tech support chat is sending a new 622 via UPS.


----------



## [email protected] Network (Jan 6, 2011)

Sorry to hear that your receiver went bad. I hope that everything with the new receiver works out for you. Let us know if we can help at all


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

I've been having the same issue on my upstairs 622. It was happening once every day for 3 or 4 days. I would unplug for while, plug back in, and it would be OK for a day.

My wife called customer service the other day. She was told to plug the receiver directly into the wall, to bypass the UPS that I had been using. I have a UPS because my electricity service is not good at times. I'll get short, frequent outages.

So anyway we plugged it directly into the socket and it seems to have fixed the issue so far.


----------



## Ray [email protected] Network (Dec 28, 2010)

If you continue to experience problems with the receiver, more than likely it will need to be replaced. You might get an error message (024 or 311). Please let me know if you have further problems. Thanks.



festivus said:


> I've been having the same issue on my upstairs 622. It was happening once every day for 3 or 4 days. I would unplug for while, plug back in, and it would be OK for a day.
> 
> My wife called customer service the other day. She was told to plug the receiver directly into the wall, to bypass the UPS that I had been using. I have a UPS because my electricity service is not good at times. I'll get short, frequent outages.
> 
> So anyway we plugged it directly into the socket and it seems to have fixed the issue so far.


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

Thanks, Ray. As far as I can tell, the issue went away when I bypassed the UPS. But I'm at work during the day now so I can't be sure. I'll let you know if it happens again. Thanks.


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

Well it did it twice today. Both times I was navigating through the guide and doing searches. Only way to get it to come back up was to reboot.

Right now I'm sending my recordings to my external hard drive and writing down my timers. I'll be calling support a bit later.


----------

